# What does 'Bred in the purple' mean?



## Paint it Lucky (29 December 2008)

As the title says!  Sorry if this is a dim question!


----------



## volatis (29 December 2008)

purple is a colour associated with royalty, so bred in the purple implies 'royal' bloodlines or at least superior bloodlines


----------



## MrsMagoo (30 December 2008)

ahhh im glad someone asked that...somone was going to take my mare for breeding but then said they didnt want as wasnt bred in the purple...thought it was something like that!!!


----------



## S_N (30 December 2008)

Yes what Volatis said.  The colour purple, esp Royal Purple was esp hard to mix and dye into cloth in olden days lol.  So the cost of cloth this colour was exceptionally high, really only affordable by royals and nobility.  Hence the saying.


----------



## BSM456 (1 January 2009)

It's one of those classic subjective comments made in the horse world.  Often used as a put down or an overstatement.


----------



## SpruceRI (1 January 2009)

Similar to all those people who think the horse they're selling is 'stunning' !!!


----------

